# mio trail



## skyblaster (Oct 26, 2001)

does anyone have any info on the atv trail just south of mio? myself and some buddies are heading up next weekend and are looking for something new. usually ride leota/denton area. any info much appreciated. thanks


----------



## Adventure484 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bull Gap and the medows trails are located south of Mio. Bull Gap is a great run. the whole loop is pretty wide. Go to the dnr website CLICK HERE for the maps. look up bull gap and meadows. they are in PDF format and you can print them off, have fun guys


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

I like this site:http://www.fishweb.com/recreation/orv/maps/index.html

Have fun....Scott B.


----------

